# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  FS Pearson Recurve takedown

## mayfly

50lb @ 28" 56 string. Hunting quiver holds 6 arrows, Vintage backpack quiver,1x Flu Flu,1x Fishing arrow,11 arrows all need refletching,2 Zwickey tips,18 Hunting broadheads,shooting glove (L) and string wax,Bow is in good condition and shoots very quite and smooth to draw,was used mainly for hunting in the Yukon Territory 1992.$ 600.-

----------


## Friwi

The good old bear razor heads . Love it :-)

----------


## mayfly

All arrows just been refletcheched,price is now 650.-

----------

